# Boost gauge vent pod for MKIV Jetta



## mrs1700 (Mar 16, 2009)

I've been recently considering installing a boost gauge in my 2004 Jetta 1.8T (MKIV). One of my friends had a vent pod for his boost gauge in his '02 A4 that I really liked the looks of that he purchased from AWE tuning. I've looked everywhere for one for my car but I haven't been able to find one. Does anyone know where I can find the pod (with or without the gauge) or even if it exists?
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## SEBASTIAN04 (Jul 14, 2008)

ventpods.com


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: Boost gauge vent pod for MKIV Jetta (mrs1700)*

http://www.swgmotorsport.com/a...d=181


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Boost gauge vent pod for MKIV Jetta (lorge1989)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lorge1989* »_http://www.swgmotorsport.com/a...d=181

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thats where i got mine


----------



## Dunkfan914 (Jul 21, 2008)

Busted Fox WaGeN said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *lorge1989* »_http://www.swgmotorsport.com/a...d=181
> 
> http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thats where i got mine


155 just for the pod :banghead:


----------

